# E cigarettes, words and fears



## Alex (30/9/14)

source
*E cigarettes, words and fears.*

Posted September 30th, 2014 by admin & filed under Electronic Cigarette.
_




_
It’s that word again.

It’s trotted out again and again, like it’s some sort of talisman that will ward off all evil.
What’s the word?

Re-normalization.

Only it’s a made up word for a ‘thing’ that someone or some groupthink don’t like.
And unfortunately it’s a word that is now used globally.

Yes, it’s an American export.

It’s normally in a horrible sentence that goes something like this… _Fears that vaping will re-normalize smoking._
Re-normalize! We can’t re-normalize that which we have worked so hard to de-normalize!

But if the people that trot out this word actually stopped for a few minutes, they might notice that vaping isn’t renormalizing anything.

It’s simply promoting vaping.

Smoking involves the lighting of tobacco leaves, inhaling said burning tobacco leaves and the accompanying several thousands of chemicals that are added to said leaves in order for it to keep burning, and to have a certain taste. The tobacco disintegrates into ash, the burning leaves emit smoke, and there is a distinct smell.

Vaping involves the heating of 4 chemicals, the inhaling of said chemicals and the exhalation of vapor that dissipates in seconds. The smell can be anything from sour cherry to roast chicken, the device does not disintegrate, and it is merely placed back into one’s pocket once the user has stopped using it.

But here’s where things get a little wonky.

The renormalization fears (hopes?) are based upon the look-a-like e cigarettes – the ‘ciggi-likes’.

And

According to all recent research done by the finance guys that follow the money, more and more people are leaving behind the ciggie-likes, some are bypassing them altogether.

They are becoming a redundant product.

Most people now use generation 2 and 3 tanks.

But

The one e cigarette/inhalator that has been awarded a medical license in Europe – looks like a regular cigarette!

So fears that ciggie likes will renormalize smoking don’t apply to a product that looks like a cigarette, because it has a medical license??

Will the FDA do something similar? Will that product be sold here as a Pharmacuetical product, or a tobacco product?

Will this throw a spanner in the FDA works with their deeming regs, or will they nimbly whip around it?
Will Americans be able to spot the difference?

The fear that a non-smoker will see someone vaping and then think – oh I know – let me try smoking… is apparently very real, but they won’t think that if they see an e cig that has a medical license. They will just sense the medicalness of the product through their aura I guess.

An e cig that can be used with impunity anywhere won’t renormalize smoking, because that one gets a special exemption certificate.

I guess the user of the medical e cig will have to laminate their prescription because they’ll be whipping it out left right and center to prove the Dr did say they could use it….

Then we get into the realms of forging prescriptions, them being sold on EBay…. You get the picture.
The European Vapers United Network got the real meaning behind this and the total fallacy of the renormalization argument absolutely bang on.

In their letter to the World Health Organization they wrote, “_We note that everywhere vaping becomes popular, sales of tobacco products drop significantly. So how can you claim that it “renormalizes smoking” (to use an expression that actually means “causes visual discomfort”)? Were you right, we would witness an increase in sales of tobacco products which indeed would threaten public health; but as the contrary is true the only problem caused by vaping is merely to those people upset by what they see.”_

The re-normalizations folks are slowly cottoning on to the fact that perhaps they can’t use this argument so much any more, as like most of their arguments they are being demolished one by one with science and they are the ones starting to look a tad foolish.

No, the last thing is that e cigarettes will now create a new generation of nicotine addicts.

I guess they haven’t read the stats on the never smokers starting to use e cigs then. It was about 1% last time I looked.

Moving goal posts anyone??

Reactions: Like 2


----------

